# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 6 (thread 4)



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

New thread, but I would seriously recommend you go back and read pages 4 and 5 of the preceeding thread.

  What I said there, and what others have said, is very important relevant to the IR and your situation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Iuz continues to enjoy himself... at the festivities_

*OOC:* Edena any thoughts to my secret actions... and the Email I sent I hope I have not gone over my limit... and you are doing cool stuff keep it up


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 9, 2002)

*OOC:*


 Indeed, you are doing very cool stuff.  A quick summary of the physics of Substare:

Substare is an ancient secret of the Illithid shapers, a substance harder than any known to sentience.  It is, literally, vacuum squeezed and compressed in to a solid.  The process and physics behind this are too complicated for any but an entity with an intelligence of 24 to understand, and then only with difficulty.  A creature with an intelligence of 28 can understand it with little trouble.  The practical upshot of all of this weirdness is that substare is almost weightless, has very little inertia, and is incredibly resilient.  A 10 foot thick layer will resist Disintigration virtually all of the time (Fort save +30) and has a hardness of 100, with 10000 hit points.  The effect of Red Goo on substare is unknown - After all, since substare is not, technically, matter, it may not be subject to assimilation.







Anabstercorian looks down at the sleek black surface of Luna and smiles.  It took a long time, but he has sealed it away.  The Red Goo of Luna will starve in time.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

As Aurican applies his magics to cleansing a pond in northern Ishtarland, removing the slime and blood and restoring it to it's former beauty, word reaches him of the appearance of Iuz, Melkor, and their slaves at the party. At once, he leaves for the party to order his people to leave. However, he arrives too late - all of the peoples of the Crescent have already left of their own volition, refusing to take part in any of the sadism displayed by the partycrashers. Aurican then approaches Iuz.

"I'm in want of time at the moment, so I'll keep this simple. I want you to release your concubines. If you do not wish to do so, I will buy them from you."

Edena: Even though I bet I could penetrate Luna's new armor, I won't. In fact, if Anab needs any help sealing Luna off, I'll help him. I don't know how to form Substare (unless he teachs me - I'm a fast learner), but I will put up force walls laced with Positive Energy and/or Oerthsblood; again, only if he needs help. I want to prevent the spread of the goo. I'll also keeep my eye on Luna; if someone or something tries to break through the shell, I want to know as soon as it happens.

edit: Before I leave, with or without those slaves, I'll stay for a Tarrasque ride. Wee!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Iuz smiles, "Release them, my dear freind... they are are free to go where you like... they live to please... and please they do... take your pick... but do not take them all I am sure others would like to enjoy their... salient abilities..."_


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

*Yoink!*

"Free to go as I please, eh? Very well, then. I'll take them all. Sorry if I seem greedy; its simply part of my nature to hoard things."

The slaves are rounded up and escorted away from the party and brought to one of my lairs to please me. By the way, what pleases me is seeing them fed, cared for, and seeing them do as _they_ please. ("Cared for" includes the breaking of any mental coersion or brainwashing previously placed on them; I ask Kalanyr and Siobahn for help if I'm in over my head in deprogramming them.)


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

Hey all.  Just woke up and catching up on the board.  Nice to see the destruction on Oerth has not gotten much worse.  I had doubts there would be a planet left by the time I got back.  And Ana...no offense but by now it seems well established we can't destroy the red goo with destruction.  Um..so to speak.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
To Melkor, 
Hmm..concubine...would Kalanyr count as a concubine?  Hm...  More seriously, Siobha has no kids yet and her SO is well known.

Now..as for Kalanyr, he -better- not have a concubine...=)  (Edena Note:  This is just me kidding.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
To Edena:

Fear?  Done out of fear??  Ha!  Siobhan doesn't know the meaing of fear!

Morre:  Fear, transitive senses, to be afraid of : expect with alarm

Siobhan : Oh crap.

More seriously, I see the points on our little love fest.  But you don't just flip a switch and decide to be loving and forgiving.  It's an environment you cultivate.  I don't consider this a fight against the DM, but it is a fight against the Red Goo.  And ultimately that seems to be the same as a fight against nilhistic violence, hatred and fear.  the key to that is fostering love and peace.  And..after my sleep it also comes to mind, most of all, we need hope.  None of us will benefit by the red goo winning, we'll simply all eventually lose control of our characters from the sound of it. This doesn't seem like a penalty against evil, but it could be a hint the Red Goo ultimately has no allies.  Just my personal thoughts though.

Lawful pray, fun and fae party was just a joke really, everyone is free to take their own route on this.  And freedom is something I'll return to in a short time.

Please note:  Anyone is welcome to the party.  and we certainly hope some of the sides of good will show up.  This is a valuable time for networking if nothing else.

And in that vein (and remember, that next freedom thing is coming up as well).

For Anabscorian:

Brightly clad in silks, Siobhan floats over to say 'Hi.'  and a little more "I'd appreciate it if you could pass this message along to Forrester.  I understand you are trying to 'cleanse' the Red Goo.  But that can't be done by sacrificing the Oerth or it's moons.  Sunstuff or whatever it's called can't do it.  It will take peace and a change in the world.  A hope there is something more than the Red Goo destroying the planet or someone else doing it to try and destroy the red goo.  I'm going to be trying to put together a peace conference.  A chance for us to talk out our differences and perhaps reach some measure of understanding and hope.  I hope you will attend.  And..um..if you don't mind me asking, Sir.  Are you a sir?  I don't know much about illithids, I'm not even sure why you would show up to revels, is it just the good vibes or something?  no offense, i'm just curious.

For Iuz:

Brightly clad in silks Siobhan floats over, giving a little bow and a smile "Greetings Iuz the Mighty.  I'm pleased to see you've arrived, I do believe we have a little to talk about.  I'm trying to promote the idea of a peace conference, I hope you will attend.  I know you are allied with the red goo.  But you have always been practical.  I hope you can see that ultimately the Red Goo is 'allied' only to itself.  It's to all of our benefits for it not to take over the world.  We're fast reaching a point where it's too late.  I hope you will give my words some thought and consideration.  And while we are chatting, I'd like to thank you for bringing the firelanders.  I know you understand the Seelie have always stood for personal freedom.  Here there are no slaves, all are free.  Your gesture in freeing those pleasure slaves is a grand one and much appreciated.  I'll let them know they are free to choose where they wish to go, and even to stay here after the revels if they so choose.  I will await your answer on the peace conference, Might Iuz.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Am I the only one thinking Iuz must sound like ooze, so it's no shock he's allied with the red ooze?  Just a passing random though.  Siobhan will be letting the pleasure 'slaves' know they are free, explaining what that is if needed.
--------------------------------------------------------------
More to follow soon.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Yoink!*



			
				Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *"Free to go as I please, eh? Very well, then. I'll take them all. Sorry if I seem greedy; its simply part of my nature to hoard things."
> 
> The slaves are rounded up and escorted away from the party and brought to one of my lairs to please me. By the way, what pleases me is seeing them fed, cared for, and seeing them do as they please. ("Cared for" includes the breaking of any mental coersion or brainwashing previously placed on them; I ask Kalanyr and Siobahn for help if I'm in over my head in deprogramming them.) *




_Iuz pauses, "I said not all... leave half..." his eyes glimmer... Iuz replies to BlackOmega, "I shall make it a point to make an appearance at this peace conferance..."_

*OOC:* Iuz will only allow Uvenlai to take half of the concubines


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

For Melkor:

Siobhan floats over, clad in her bright silks.  A slight nod and a dazzling smile for him "Welcome to the party, I hope you are enjoying yourself.  I've been going around chatting with people about the idea of a peace conference.  A way for us to get together and perhaps forge something stronger than the red goo.  Perhaps this sounds silly to you.  I've been observing your actions and I admit I'm a bit confused.  It doesn't seem to me the Red Goo knows what the meaning of 'ally' is.  It devours all.  What is it you want, Melkor?  What is it you are trying to accomplish?  I'm truly curious.  You are welcome to attend or send someone to attend the peace conference.  The time for warfare is past.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
For Alyx and William...um..the Red Elf and Hazen
Siobhan floats on over, brightly clad though looking sorrowful.  This conversation shielded from others with 10th level magic.
"You've felt it, I assume.  The changes.  What is going on.  I can imagine what you think of the revels.  It's not fully unjustified.  But we need something more than war.  I'm putting together a peace conference, I hope you both will attend.  We need understanding in these times.  We need peace.  More than anything, we need hope.  Hope that our future is not simply which side or faction destroys the world, for whatever reason they might profess at the time.  I'm not giving up on this world.  I hope you are not either."
---------------------------------------------------------------------
My apologies if I missed anyone at the revels, by the way.  It's a busy place and Siobhan is only one fae.

Messages will be sent out to every faction we can find, either through high level magic or low cunning and everything in between.  We're letting people know about the peace conference.  It will be held in Vesve (it's a good central location). It's a peace conference, so no eating or sacrificing delegates will be allowed.  The message is simple and straight forward.  Either we have peace and hope, or the world dies.  No one will win by violence now.


----------



## zouron (Apr 9, 2002)

*ooc:*

Black Omega I might not be a good example in many way but netherless one of the last places to get red goo is Anakeris, for several reasons, I been constructive rather the destructive all the time in what I do, and that of the many reasons one could claim is the most important.

My attempts is not about pretend all perfect love fest to equal the new Toril, but simply taking care of those little things that in the big pictture matters... the thousands that are without home cannot use a love fest for shelter, care for them. The thousands that are dying of hunger cannot fed on the love fest, care for them. And so on. I think it will work remarkably better though most likely slower. 

You had your fun and wars now it is time to clean up the mess and make overall the world a better place not my creating an artificial love, but improving things mending the wounds and let things return to peaceful and prosperous (but not too much so) conditions.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

Half it is, then.

Since my people have left the party, most of them return to Arlon. A few of the more powerful ones will aid in the reconstruction of Lyrn, bit by bit. Those in Arlon set up their own 'party', which is really a wake to help the survivors cope. Sure, there's grief, but there's also the dealing with of said grief.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: ooc:*



			
				zouron said:
			
		

> *Black Omega I might not be a good example in many way but netherless one of the last places to get red goo is Anakeris, for several reasons, I been constructive rather the destructive all the time in what I do, and that of the many reasons one could claim is the most important.*




Heya Zouron.  Heard that, Vesve never had to ban the red goo, we never got into it to begin with.  We've also been the one's trying to forge peaceful links with everyone possible, it's an excellent policy, I agree.

*



			My attempts is not about pretend all perfect love fest to equal the new Toril, but simply taking care of those little things that in the big pictture matters... the thousands that are without home cannot use a love fest for shelter, care for them. The thousands that are dying of hunger cannot fed on the love fest, care for them. And so on. I think it will work remarkably better though most likely slower.
		
Click to expand...


*I don't disagree a bit.  I indicated some time ago after the msit sprang up that we are going to be not only rebuilding but trying to help others rebuild.  Most people seem to have evacuated their civilian populations.  At least that impression has been given to me.  All I can say is we have food.  All in Vesve are being fed.  If we can help others with this, we are happy to do so.

*



			You had your fun and wars now it is time to clean up the mess and make overall the world a better place not my creating an artificial love, but improving things mending the wounds and let things return to peaceful and prosperous (but not too much so) conditions.
		
Click to expand...


*I suspect it will take more than feeding people and building homes to turn around what begun.  I can only comment that people have looked at out love fest (admittedly fun and started around 5 AM, which also probably played a role) and missing other posts on prayer, rebuilding and hope.


----------



## Alyx (Apr 9, 2002)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> *
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> For Alyx and William...um..the Red Elf and Hazen
> Siobhan floats on over, brightly clad though looking sorrowful.  This conversation shielded from others with 10th level magic.
> ...




Jand, The Red Elf, nods.

'I do not mean to belittle the effort that is put into this...celebration.  Yet the very idea of a celebration in a time of such severe deprivation seems a mockery to me.  It's like...throwing a party upon the death of a close friend.  And I fear that the red death sees all things in the same negetive light.'

Jand gestures with his pale red glove at the entire festival, at the world.  'Listen to the children sing.  They have many songs, as we did once.  But their music is different now.  Mourn in the morning?  Dream for death?  What kind of children would ply voices to death?

'Children who have seen the end of the world, who have watched all about them die, once.  Twice.  And again.  Again and again and again.

'Above the fake sky that is overhead, a world is being destroyed and millions more are facing a harsh existence, forced to remain alive if only to feel the pain as they are sluaghtered or isolated.

'But no, enough!  I will come to your peace conference.  With luck, many will.  With luck we may make a beggining.  And if not, then at least I will have the chance to see the end of three worlds.

'May peace be with you...

'But I doubt it will be.'


----------



## Alyx (Apr 9, 2002)

To Hazen (Anyone can read it, however.  It pertains to all of us.);


I taste despair, Hazen.

I despair that my sadness is only empowering an evil all the more.  I mourn for the millions of dead.  I cry for friends, loved ones, who are gone forever.

Most of all, I despair becuase I cannot see any other choice.  The world is cloaked in fog and red death, and the very ground seems against us.

Nonetheless.

Nonetheless, we must stand and face the night.  We do so becuase that is who you and me are.  Long ago we and those like us made the choice to never waver in the face of all evil.  I could no more change now then you could.

This is the promise from which hope springs, Hazen!  Ignorant outsiders would call it the desperation of those damned.  They would see it as an advanced form of fear, clouding the mind.

It is not.  I have hope in me, despite my despair.  I have a spark of strength that can only grow.  Nothing could snuff it out, or even make the attempt.  It is hope in its most primal and unquenchable shape.

When you are small, all that is left is to grow.

This is what will defeat the red goo.  Hope.  No other emotion could work, as all other emotions are born in some way out of regret, fear, and anger.  The only tool to conquer fear is hope.

From hope springs courage.

Help us all hope.


----------



## Anabstercorian (Apr 9, 2002)

*Responses to those speaking with me*

From Siobhan:
*
For Anabscorian: 

Brightly clad in silks, Siobhan floats over to say 'Hi.' and a little more "I'd appreciate it if you could pass this message along to Forrester. I understand you are trying to 'cleanse' the Red Goo. But that can't be done by sacrificing the Oerth or it's moons. Sunstuff or whatever it's called can't do it. It will take peace and a change in the world. A hope there is something more than the Red Goo destroying the planet or someone else doing it to try and destroy the red goo. I'm going to be trying to put together a peace conference. A chance for us to talk out our differences and perhaps reach some measure of understanding and hope. I hope you will attend. And..um..if you don't mind me asking, Sir. Are you a sir? I don't know much about illithids, I'm not even sure why you would show up to revels, is it just the good vibes or something? no offense, i'm just curious. 
*

Backtracking to when Siobhan greeted Anabstercorian at the revel:

<< The majority of Illithid are hermaphrodite and sexless - We're all hermaphrodite, in fact.  Some of us take on a definate gender identity, and I identify strongly with my masculine side.  You may address me properly as Sir, although I do not know if I deserve such respect from someone whom I have wronged as greatly as you.  As for why I came to this party, it was mostly to proclaim my intentions.  I do not believe that Oerth is worth saving.  It has been a home, but when a home burns down and the earth it laid on was salted, you don't rebuild.  You leave. >>
<< In the past few months, Oerth has undergone a renaissance in destructive and creative forces.  I have mastered the ancient metacreative secrets of the Illithid over the last few months, and am currently preparing to build colonies on the surface of the sun itself.  These should house enough refugees to populate Oerth a hundred times over once I complete them.  Of course, there is a price to enter them, but some would call it a boon. >>

From Unvenilei:
*
Edena: Even though I bet I could penetrate Luna's new armor, I won't. In fact, if Anab needs any help sealing Luna off, I'll help him. I don't know how to form Substare (unless he teachs me - I'm a fast learner), but I will put up force walls laced with Positive Energy and/or Oerthsblood; again, only if he needs help. I want to prevent the spread of the goo. I'll also keeep my eye on Luna; if someone or something tries to break through the shell, I want to know as soon as it happens. 
*

<< Unvenilei, I cannot help you create Substare.  If you will excuse my conversing in metaprobabilistic physics, you would have to be a twentieth tier Shaper to understand the simplest rudiments of the Path that leads to its mastery, assuming you had trained for it.  Even then, you would have to advance twenty steps along the path of Substare in order to form large structures constructed from it!  If you do find your spirit increasing in intensity, and you decide to master this art, I will be willing to teach you - But only if you undergo my Ceremorphosis. >>
<< That said, your Oerthsblood walls would be a wonderful addition to the Substare.  I imagine that within a few months, the Substare shell will contain nothing but unadultered Red Scourge, so this needs to be a seal rivaling that holding the Elder Ones. >>
<< Nice job taking those down, by the way.  I didn't know you had it in you.  I was truly, truly impressed. >>

======

To Edena, but hardly impossible for any of you to find out...

Edena, Anabstercorian and the remnants of the Solistarim mages are creating a network of Forcewalls across the equator of the sun - A very loose grid, a superstructure.  We'll be using these as supports for the Substare ring until it is complete, and ready to support itself.
If my plan requires any further architectural knowledge, I'm glad to know I have Dwarves in my fleet.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Iuz smiles somewhat pelased with the evening and turns to his remaining concubines and shrugs, "Enjoy yourselves... I have other pressing business to attend to... come we wounds to heal..." and with that he and his small contigent of concubines return to his secret retreat...

Iuz then looks to his prepared forces... "Are we prepared?"

The men nod in unison fearing the scorn of their lord and master, "Then let us begin... send word to Melkor Lord of Oblivion that I have begun the campaign upon the new world..." the diplomat nods solemnly.

Iuz turns to his men, "Come we go to form a more perfect Union..." with that he begins the journey to the world of destiny..._ 

*Secret for Edena and Melkor*

Iuz is leading his forces to the world of Athas and is beginning his campaign of subjugation, all avialable PL is going into this effort to create a new foothold  for his people... and new and malleable whorshippers... he will begin the campaign with gifts and tales of his power and motives, all the while releasing agents into the City-States to spread his faith... and speak of his role as a warrior, destroyer, and master of warfare...  He will be shown in many forms and motives... to appeal to the people but all will be to him... and if needed shows of force will be made... He will promote both himself and Melkor... hopefully he can gain audience with rulers there... and speak of his powers and greatness... and how he can help their world...


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

(OOC: I wish I could stay on line more often.  I would have tried to save Luna and its people.)



In the middle of a ruined field, Hazen spots a group of people huddling under the ruins of what may have once been a castle. Some are human.  Some are elves. Some are dwarves.   Some are orcs.  Some are goblins.  Some are old.  Some are young. All are scared and frightened.

With a thought, Hazen heals their wounds, creates a table for them, gives them food, clothing, and good drink. 

"Know that there is also love and hope in the world.  I believe hope and love can yet redeem Oerth and all the worlds.  You put aside your common suspicions to survive in this place -  a place that should have been destroyed but has not."

"With your permission, I would like to take you all to a place of safety.  I ask you to forgive each other your past hatreds and suspicions."

As one, the refugees answer that they will gladly go with Hazen.  There is a new camraderie among them.

Hazen finds a place of safety for them, as such as can be found on Oerth.  He tries to heal wounds, physical, mental, emotional, and spiritual.

To Siobhan:  Yes, I shall attend the peace conference.  I am not sure if I can forgive my enemies.  But I can try.   I can try to stand for peace, for the sake of all the worlds.  However, I am not sure that all will stand for peace.  However, there is always hope.  Hope.  With love, perhaps the greatest gift sentients have been given.

I truly do not feel like a revelry now, but I am trying to do my own part for peace.  I am healing and helping all, regardless of past enmities.  Perhaps unreasoned hate led us to our present woes.  Perhaps boundless love, even to those whom we may have cause to hate, can save us all.  If Kalanyr can emerge from his own darkness, others can do so as well.

Jand, do not despair.  There is still love and hope in the worlds.  I weep for what has been lost.  Yet I still find beauty amid the ruins.  I have seen people striving to stay alive, and I am trying to bring help and hope to them.  

Have hope, Jand.  I will hope for you.  I have seen the courage and goodness within the peoples of Oerth.  We must oppose the darkness threatening the worlds.  Love and hope must be in our hearts.  I will strive not to hate.  I will strive not to kill.  The greatest warrior does not need to kill.  If I must kill to protect myself and innocents, I will try to do it without hate.  The Angels fight without hate in their hearts.  I urge all to aspire to their standard.

I shall attend the peace conference.  I still have hope for our worlds.  Even amid the ruins, some flowers still bloom.  We must treasure the life of Oerth and all the worlds.

(Edena:  Hazen will try to get all refugees to Alzem.  If they wish to go to Toril, they can.  If not, Hazen will work with them to find a place of safety.  I will not command them.  I will give them the freedom and dignity which so many seem to deny to the common people of Oerth.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *(OOC: I wish I could stay on line more often.  I would have tried to save Luna and its people.)
> 
> (Edena:  Hazen will try to get all refugees to Alzem.  If they wish to go to Toril, they can.  If not, Hazen will work with them to find a place of safety.  I will not command them.  I will give them the freedom and dignity which so many seem to deny to the common people of Oerth.) *




_Iuz takes offense; he gives his people freedom and dignity... to beleive whatever he beleives... freely... _


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, I was reading through posts, trying to catch up when i noticed that Luna was razed. Just to clarify things, you are aware that everything we had that wasn't on Krynn was in our secret retreat right? Everything includes our outposts, people, etc, on luna. Check the template i sent you at the start of turn 6, it's in there too. 

Also, I sent you an email with a rather large plain-text attachment, did you get it?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*THE WAR SPREADS TO ATHAS*

The people of Athas have long endured harsh conditions, under their enormous red sun.
  They are no pushovers, these people.

  Indeed, they immediately sense a hostile presence on their world, and they come to the attack.

  And so war begins once more, across the deserts of Athas.

  The Legions of Iuz and the Shade of Melkor press home the attack against the psionically powered men, elves, thri-kreen, and templars of the world of the Dark Sun.

  The Dragon-Kings rise to the occasion:  men and women as merciless as the invaders are;  they come with 10th level magic and armies of fanatics at their beck and call.

  As the Shade and Iuz's forces attack many strategic points, the war spreads wider and wider, encompassing all the land between the Forest Ridge and the Sea of Silt, smoke rising from burning cities, the screams and cries of the dead and dying filling the air.

  The Defilers begin conjuring vast amounts of magic from the land itself, ruining it more, and flinging it at the Shade and their other enemies, unwilling to give in, unwilling to surrender.

  The Veiled Society also strikes at the invaders, sensing their intentions, blasting them with psionic strikes the attackers have no effective defense against, for the psionic nature of Athas is strange to the newcomers.

  Nor can Melkor or Iuz use more than 9th level magic here, having not taken the time to research the matter, and psionic-enchantments are beyond their grasp, currently.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Huh? There's a peace conference going on?  I must have missed the anouncement.  Could somebody fill me in on that?

In any case, if there is a peace conference, Kas will be there.  And bringing gifts for the other representatives.  Large, expensive gifts.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

I have it, Mr. Draco.
  And, I realize your colony on Luna was empty.
  Too bad the native population was still there.


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

*This too shall pass.*

(OOC:  Not a bad witticism, Tokiwong.  However, only have one option to chose that lets you live is not a choice.)

This is for everyone in the IR.

A frightened child is rescued by Hazen.  She is young, but wise beyond her years.

"Thank you for rescuing me! This destruction is so awful! You said I should find peace and hope! How?"

Hazen smiles at the child.  It is a sad smile, but there is a warmth in it. Below him, parts of the Oerik continent are smoking ruins.

"On another world, I have a friend named Arthur MacKeppoch  That world was destroyed by its own people, but is slowly being healed.  My friend once told me a story attributed to a wise leader of his world, a man named Abraham Lincoln."

"A king once asked his three wisest advisors for a statement that was true and could be said in any situation."

"For a long time, they conferred with each other.  Days later, they returned."

"There is a phrase that is always true under all situations," said the wisest of his advisors. "It is 'This too shall pass.'"

"It is up to us, the people of Oerth, to save our world.  We have the power, if we use it."

"Some of your friends have strange names.  But I guess it's true."

Hazen flies the child to a place of safety.  She sees other refugees, of many races.

"Here is Alvira, a young woman with a questing heart.  I pray that you make her welcome and accept her as you would wish to be accepted yourselves.  Indeed, you should love the stranger in your midst.  Are we not all strangers to each other, even unto ourselvers, at one time or another."

"Be well.  There is love and hope also in the worlds."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

Mr. Draco, everyone has gathered together - all the leaders, that is - in Ishtarland.

  Where Kalanyr has used his magic to make the air breathable, produced the illusion of a clear sky and a bright sun, and where his people are putting on a feast and celebration.

  Most of the leaders (PCs) of the Powers of Oerth appear to have gone to this celebration.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: THE WAR SPREADS TO ATHAS*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The people of Athas have long endured harsh conditions, under their enormous red sun.
> They are no pushovers, these people.
> 
> Indeed, they immediately sense a hostile presence on their world, and they come to the attack.
> ...




_Iuz smirks... not expecting the onslaught of power... "Hmm... this is a great world.. with much power... perhaps..." he presents himself to the sorcerer kings, "we can come to a deal.. this is your world... and I interested in your magics... your mental powers... perhaps we can learn much from each other..."_

*OOC:* Well I had wanted to take a more peaceful route... at first then straight up invasion... did they even give us time to grant me audience I did not come in guns blazing I beleive I said we bring them gifts... and tales.. and begin with meetings but if it is war... *sighs* then so be it...


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

Hazen will try to determine if the fighting on Athas will spread the touch of the Red Death.  Especially if other powers of the IR become involved.

If I can help the Veiled Society without endangering them, I will give them all I know about Melkor and Iuz.  If I can supply them with effective weapons against them, I shall.

Hazen brings the actions of Iuz and Melkor to the attention of all powers of Oerth and Toril.  He seeks Alzem for counsel, and sends the last bottle of Veluna wine - possibly the last in existence to Siobhan and Kalanyr.

A note attached to the bottle reads:  "Remember, love and hope can change any reality.  I honor your love and the goodness of your hearts."

"I also ask that the World Congress of Toril, and the nations of Toril comment on the events on Oerth.  Perhaps the Chosen of Mystra have some wisdom to offer in this time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Diplomats of Iuz begin to spin-doctor the situation as a clashing of disparate forces... from different worlds... that the journey is one of exploration... to gather knowledge of other worlds...

Iuz makes it a point to spread secret agents into the Athasian City-States to learn... and if possible tries to meet with the elves of this disparate world... to make deals with them... he will try to learn as much as he can of the Veiled Alliance and see where loyalties lie... among the disparate organizations of Athas_


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Then Kas too will show up.  I take it this is a formal affair, so Kas will show up quite formally, in full Union garb as befits a God of the Union Pantheon.  Once there, he will search for a stage of some sort if it exists, or just levitate himself up a few feet if no stage is there, and try to draw everybody's attention,

"Attention!  I call for order here!"

"There are times for games and celebration, this is no such time!  Fun does not arise from fear, and this much wine will help non survive!"

"Oerth is in danger, grave danger.  This puts us all, and the populace under us, in the same danger.  Although many believe otherwise, we are connnected to Oerth, should it be destroyed, no matter where we are, we may die also.  It is thus in our best interests that we band together to survive this chaos!"

He glances around, trying to make sure people are listening.  He sees groups of leaders still chatting away, and he draws the Sword of Kas, using it to cleave the largest buffet table present in half.  The loud crash draws the attention of those present, and silence.

"As I was saying, many of us have grudges against others, but we all have the desire to survive!  We can not do so alone.  It is not possible.  We must band together to survive."

"This terror-inspired revelry will manage nothing more than making you look like greater fools when Oerth is gone, a memory of the multiverse."

"The only hope is to work, together, for survival."

He glances around, seeing that all eyes are watching him.

"So, any bright ideas?"


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Responses to those speaking with me*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> << Unvenilei, I cannot help you create Substare.  If you will excuse my conversing in metaprobabilistic physics, you would have to be a twentieth tier Shaper to understand the simplest rudiments of the Path that leads to its mastery, assuming you had trained for it.  Even then, you would have to advance twenty steps along the path of Substare in order to form large structures constructed from it!  If you do find your spirit increasing in intensity, and you decide to master this art, I will be willing to teach you - But only if you undergo my Ceremorphosis. >>
> *




Indeed, the sight of trillions upon trillions of beings bent beyond all comprehension of reality dying in the hearts of small suns has done much for the intensity of my spirit - that I had a hand in such an event vivifies my spirit all the more. I understand enough of what you say to grasp only that with study I could learn these secrets. Alas, the price I would have pay for my apprenticeship is too much - not that I see anything wrong with becoming one of the Ithillid. Its just that I prefer my current being. 

How 'bout just a _Shape Change_ ? 




> *
> << That said, your Oerthsblood walls would be a wonderful addition to the Substare.  I imagine that within a few months, the Substare shell will contain nothing but unadultered Red Scourge, so this needs to be a seal rivaling that holding the Elder Ones. >>
> << Nice job taking those down, by the way.  I didn't know you had it in you.  I was truly, truly impressed. >>
> *




I shall help in what ways I can. Actually...
(in a small whisper)... I was very impressed as well.

To Siobahn: I would be delighted to attend a peace conference.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Then Kas too will show up.  I take it this is a formal affair, so Kas will show up quite formally, in full Union garb as befits a God of the Union Pantheon.  Once there, he will search for a stage of some sort if it exists, or just levitate himself up a few feet if no stage is there, and try to draw everybody's attention,
> 
> "Attention!  I call for order here!"
> 
> ...




_Iuz is pleased he did not have to be present to be subjected to such an uncouth display of social repoirte... Iuz muses at the party foul commited by Kas.

As an aside a small diplomatic contingent of Iuz will arrive at the Peace Conference and speak on his behalf... dressed in flowing white... serene and peaceful... and quite happy._


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

Hazen will share any knowledge he has of Oerth, Krynn and Toril with the Veiled Society.  He does ask for their comment on the present situation.  Hazen is seeking a solution for the current problems in a lot of places.

A message is sent to the party.

"What will save Oerth, Krynn, and Toril? I believe the answer is peace, tolerance, and respect.  Hatred feeds the Red Goo and the power behind it."

"We must learn to reject hate and violence.  Healing, feeding the hungry, clothing the naked,  these things may help save us all as well as save the innocent."

The message also details the events on Athas. It is full of worry and regret. Yet hope that Athas will survive, and that Oerth, Krynn, and Toril will be healed.

It also relates the story shared with the young girl.  

Edena, Hazen will summon the Oerthblood in what is left of his lands to try to heal the soil.  Mind you, I doubt anything will grow in the current environment but I have to try to heal as much of Oerth as I can.

Someone must make a stand.  The best place to start is with myself.

Hazen will also try to let the Angels knwo that he is willing to listen to their counsel.  He is desperately trying to find a way to heal Oerth, Krynn and Toril.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Iuz hits upon a scheme... The Veiled Alliance hates defilers with a passion... Iuz will teach the secrets of his magic if they stand down and listen to him... he will show them a path that does not defile... a path that is magic... without destroying their world..._


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

Tokiwong,  Hazen just gave the Veiled Alliance knowledge of Oerth, Toril, and Krynn.  This includes magic. This includes how technology works. It even includes knowledge of deities.  (The last must seem VERY STRANGE to the natives of Athas.) He makes no effort to force any of his views on the Veiled Alliance; he merely shares what he knows.  If asked, he will explain his own beliefs.  He also presents them with copies of several notable books from Oerth, translated to their languages.

Hazen will not ask anything of the Veiled Alliance.  He wishes them well and gives them an amulet to contact him when they wish.

"I give everything I know of three worlds to you as a gift of love and respect to you and the peoples of Athas.  I must return to Oerth, but I will pray for your world.  If any of you would like to see Oerth, I will show it to you."

"There is still hope for your world, for my world, and all others.  We need to find it within ourselves and each other."


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, let me know about the progress on the plans/tactics/research.

Otherwise, I'm still waiting for an IC response regarding his mini-speech at the party.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Tokiwong,  Hazen just gave the Veiled Alliance knowledge of Oerth, Toril, and Krynn.  This includes magic. This includes how technology works. It even includes knowledge of deities.  (The last must seem VERY STRANGE to the natives of Athas.) He makes no effort to force any of his views on the Veiled Alliance; he merely shares what he knows.  If asked, he will explain his own beliefs.  He also presents them with copies of several notable books from Oerth, translated to their languages.
> 
> Hazen will not ask anything of the Veiled Alliance.  He wishes them well and gives them an amulet to contact him when they wish.
> 
> ...




*OOc:* No prob man just assuming since I am there and you are back on Oerth running the peace stuff that I would get first crack


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

*Help and Hope on Toril*

Hazen will ask his people on Hope Island on Toril to try to be strong, peaceful, loving and supportive.  They will try to mediate disputes and spread as much goodwill as they can on Toril.

Maybe I can make a difference.  I am trying to set back and reverse the Second Touch.

Hazen will try to use the Oerthblood to heal all parts of Oerth, including the Empire of Iuz, the Union of Oerth, even the former territory of the Shade.  

Hazen may be only one man, but he and his surviving people will do all that they can.  If violence feeds the Red Goo and the force behind it, I must put hatred aside.  What good is hate if it destroys the world? Indeed, what good is hate?

Hazen will try to resurrect the dead and heal and help the living. Is it possible to resurrect any of the Angels?  I am unsure, but Hazen will try.  When Hazen can no longer resurrect people, he will bury the dead with dignity.  He spreads his compassion to all living things.

(OOC:  I am trying to do everything I can to save Oerth, Krynn, and Toril.  If anyone can think of something to help, please do it.  Logging off for the night.)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Kas, seeing a distinct lack of results at the party, teleports back to Union hq.

He dresses in a more casual attire, and begins... a tour.  A tour of the relocated schools (in the secret retreat).  A new school each day Kas will visit.  This personal inspection will be hailed with a grand banquet followed with a presentation of the best and brightest of each school, ending with a simultaneous chess match between Kas, and 30 students from the school.

Before the banquets, Kas spends the day touring the classes while they are in session.

The banquets open with a solemn speech from Kas regarding the rather desperate state of affairs, and encouraging the students and their teachers to try to live their lives as normal, continually assuring them that the Union will protect them.

Then, after the banquet, there is a presentation of the best students and their work in the fields of art, math, science, literature, magic, technology, strategy, and war-play (i.e.- swordsmanship, marksmenship, axemenship, etc...).  Kas is present on stage to personally deliver to each student a trophy of Mithril, and his congratulations and encouragement.

Finally, the evening ends with a simultaneous chess tournament between Kas and the best 30 students of the school.
-----

OOC: This is not pointless revelry.  These people worship Kas, literally (along with the rest of the Union Pantheon).  They would give up their life for him without a moment's thought.  They are sincerely joyful at his presence and that he deemed their schools worth of his presence.  As for the best of the school that personally receive trophies, congratulations, and encouragement from Kas ragarding their accomplishments in art, math, science, literature, magic, technology, strategy, and warplay, well, they're beyond escatic.  To them, a god they worship came and personally talked with them, shook their hand, and sincerely said he was impressed with their efforts.  What was once one of their inconceivable dreams, that they even see one of their gods, not only came true, it was surpassed.  They know no greater pleasure than that. (how many people have a god they worship tell them they are impressed by their efforts?)

Also, from now on, this tour of the school system will be a yearly occurence.

When the school system tour is done, Kas will begin a tour of the factories, laboratories, and magical/technological research centers throughout the Union's secret retreat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Iuz continues to try and meet with the Sorcerer-Kings to explain the misunderstanding... "I have come to meet with you people and learn.. fighting is pointles... I am a God... perhaps... you know of them?" Iuz begins to explain the concept of deities... and Powers and such, "I admire your war-spirit and strength... you are a strong people... your sustoms and ways are much different from what I have seen in this cosmos..."

Iuz pauses, "We came to blows... but perhaps we can speak, and learn.. even now other forces from my world work to subvert your power... they aid your Veiled enemies with outside knowledge and power... power that should be rightfully yours... and not thrown to lessers..." Iuz waits... alone in the midst of the Sorcerer-Kings..._


----------



## William Ronald (Apr 9, 2002)

A document is sent to the Sorceror Kings of Athas, and distiributed to the public at large detailing all of Iuz's actions on Oerth and Toril.

"It is of course, up to you, to decide what is the truth and what  is a lie.  If any faction of Athas wishes to tour Oerth to determine the truth for themselves, I will give representatives of said factions a tour and a full explanation."

"I cooperated with Iuz against common foes.  However, he is by his own admission not the most trustworthy of beings."

"In the end, the fate of Athas is in your hands. I wish you and your world well."

(Tokiwong, most of the Sorceror Kings are RIGIDLY LAWFUL EVIL.  They may not look as kindly on Iuz as you might think. That and they have a reputation for paranoia.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

The first thin veins of Red Goo appear ... on Athas.

  It would appear you have carried the sickness to that world too, now.

  The Veiled Society listens fervently to both William and Iuz, without joining either of them.

  Then they use that knowledge to blast away at Melkor's Shade.

  The war intensifies on Athas, as the Dragon-Kings thrice-outlaw all the foreigners - that is to say, anyone from Oerth found is to be killed, instantly, no questions asked, no quarter given, and NO EXCEPTIONS.

  The Dragon-Kings were already evil, but they are intelligent, and they realize the danger that threatens Athas from these incomers - they perceive the sickness of the Red Goo.
  And they resolve to put an end to that threat, period.
  The best way to do that, say they, is to kill ALL the incomers.

  The Veiled Society is much more reasonable.  They listen, and they learn, growing in power and strength.
  They learn the wisdom of the Kevellond League.
  They learn the secret lore of Iuz.
  And they put it to good use against Melkor's Shade invasion.

  They also begin attempting to stamp out the veins of Red Goo that are appearing.
  The problem is, for every one they stamp out, another one appears.

  This is the problem on Krynn and Toril also.

  Forrester and the UC is easily able to destroy the veins of Red Goo on Toril, with their 11th level magic.
  But new veins keep appearing.

  Mina has returned to Krynn, to protect it (a world of slaves is better than a dead world, she would say).
  But again, even though the might of the One God destroys the veins of Red Goo, more appear.

  On Luna, the veins of Red Goo eat their way right through the Sunstare, and appear on the surface of all of Luna.

  I thought you people ought to know something ...

  The Second Touch occurred before the destruction of Luna.
  Therefore, the people of Luna, did not die with their world.
  Instead, they were reduced to vapor.
  When Anabstercorian covered Luna with the Sunstare, he buried the atmosphere and the vapors.

  The people, however, regenerated as normal.

  In other words, they are buried alive.

  The Red Goo has already told them who has done this to them.
  Trust me when I say they are an evil people now.

  And no, they aren't willing to come to the Peace Table.
  Considering what has been done to them, they have a special fate planned for Oerth and all it's people.
  You don't want to know what that fate is.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *A document is sent to the Sorceror Kings of Athas, and distiributed to the public at large detailing all of Iuz's actions on Oerth and Toril.
> 
> "It is of course, up to you, to decide what is the truth and what  is a lie.  If any faction of Athas wishes to tour Oerth to determine the truth for themselves, I will give representatives of said factions a tour and a full explanation."
> 
> ...




*OOC:* Yeah but I am being pleasant about it... and besides what I do not out of chaos... but only for power... touche... is all I can say

_Iuz will continue his efforts, he explains the events of that led to Oerth's ruin... "My role as a martyr was one I took upon myself, to draw out the goodly forces... only to have Hazen the Angel... call upon the Torillians, another world... of 'Goodly Beings' who have in turn done all they can to destroy our world... they burned it with the sun... a thousand times over... they are attempting to destroy our moon... and these are the actions of those attempting to aid our world... as he said you must choose who to trust... but I fear no good can come from him or his so-called allies... he has already aided the Veiled Alliance... BEFORE coming to you... he continues to sow conflict... I ask you this are these the actions of a being that presumes to aid you?"_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

*OOC:* So basically the Sorcerer Kings say nay... not even if Iuz opts to help them against the goo he is rather enamored with their ways... and expresses such to them... are all Dragon-Kings united... if I recall they are a rather scheming lot... and loyalty is as thin as ice could be on Athas I understand they may be lawful... but they are power mongers... if there is one who ven gives a moment of Iuz's time.. he will meet with him at once... if not then all has been for naught...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

The DM looks at the e-mails sent to him, e-mails filled with war plans, secret first strike plans, secret invasion plans, secret betrayal plans, and chuckles.

  Here is one of them, although I am deliberately keeping the sender anonymous:

  Athas, taking another approach seduce the Sorcerer Kings with goading of power... tempt them that other powers out there are working against them, i.e. Hazen giving the Veiled Alliance knowledge they, the true lords do not possess... want to make overtures of friendship and attempt to ameliorate the damage done in the early fighting... those that show overtures of friendship he will teach the techniques of Fire-Form... and share with them the knowledge of technology gained from his alliance with Hazen ...

*Oerth, let the ball rust away... the other powers are working hard to recover... focus on continuing our magic and dealing with the Athasians...
also trying to see if he can learn Psionics if they soften up to his deals... he wants to learn Psionics seeing how effective it was... being a
God it should not be too difficult...

  ANSWER:

  The Dragon-Kings issue a Declaration of War against Greyspace.
  They prepare to invade Greyspace, amassing their armies to do so.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

_Iuz is going underground with the Veiled Alliance... if they aid him he will teach them... much... and demand only whorship... he will show them the path to the the Flaming Temple City... only if loyalty is assured... he will show them freedom to learn Magic as they please... only if loyalty is assured... do they accept?_


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

The Union of Oerth sends representatives to the Veiled Society, sharing EVERYTHING we know with them (excepting some really really secret stuff, the likes of which was in my email to you).  We give them technology, magical knowledge, introduce them to the gods of the Union Pantheon, introduce them to chess, teach them the history of everything we know.  We also introduce them to Oerthblood, and give detailed tails of our battles and struggles, and TACTICS used against the red-goo, and the danger inherent if it is awakened.

To the Dragon Kings:

An obviously magical arrow enchanted with dragon bane is sent with a small note attached.  It reads:

_Step 1) Decide to invade Oerth
Step 2) Receive arrow from  the Union of Oerth
Step 3) Insert arrow into eyeball
Step 3) Die
Step 4) Send massive armies to invade Oerth
Step 5) Massive armies sent to invade Oerth surrender or die

-Compliments of the Union of Oerth

P.S.- Don't invade worlds that have been turned into places more dangerous than most layers of the abyss while the people that made them that dangerous are still alive, a$%@^#(*.

P.P.S.- If you liked the arrow, we have a few swords that might fit some of you better._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*OERTHBLOOD - IMPORTANT, PLEASE READ*

Oerthblood ... what is it?

  It is a silvery substance that seems to well out of the very rocks of Oerth.
  It flows like molasses, but immersion in it is pleasant and soothing, like being in warm water, and it does not impede movement.

  It radiates good, if detected for.

  It heals injury - anyone or anything immersed in it begins regenerating at a rate of 1 hit point per Turn, and lost limbs will regenerate.

  Where the Oerthblood is coming up, green returns to the land.
  There is grass where there was barren rock.
  Trees where no trees were.
  The dead, poisoned soil is suddenly rich and fertile again.

  Where the Oerthblood meets Red Goo, it INSTANTLY destroys the Red Goo, releasing the imprisoned souls in blinding flashes of light.

  The Oerthblood evaporates into the air, and when this happens, it lights up the atmosphere with a silver sheen, which produces the equivalent of sunlight for the trees and plants.
  All within this area feel a tranquility and calm, their hurts ease, their strength increases, their despair vanishes.

  It is possible to take Oerthblood and let it harden within special containers.
  It can be worked into armor, shields, and weapons, which are immune to Red Goo attacks, and which grant + 5 protection.

  However, unlike the Red Goo, Oerthblood is available in only very limited amounts - it does NOT turn things it touches into more Oerthblood!
  It cannot be duplicated, except in tiny amounts by 10th level magic.

  It can be summoned to the surface by 9th or 10th level magic.
  It forms little fountains when so conjured, that spring up and bubble merrily, quickly covering a small area around them with silver pools (and, it is not possible to drown in these pools.)

  Oerthblood will destroy any and all items made of Red Steel upon contact.
  Any creature that is partially made of Red Goo or Red Steel, will be killed by contact with Oerthblood.
  Any being that was created with the help of Red Goo research, will be killed by contact with Oerthblood.

  The touch of Oerthblood will slay undead, giving them final peace and rest.
  The touch of Oerthblood is painful to evil characters and beings, for it brings the conscience to the fore, and the person is flooded by remorse and regret (they still benefit from it's healing effects, however.)

  Oerthblood, being inherently magical, could be used in magical research to produce new items, or to alter a whole people - if enough of it was gathered.
  The effects of Oerthblood are always beneficial, always bringing health and strength to those who it is used on.

  Given enough time (decades) the Oerthblood would heal the damage to Oerth, silencing the volcanoes, quieting the oceans, reforesting the ruined lands, restoring the dead soils.

  However, the Oerthblood is being affected by the Mists.  

  The First Touch had no effect on it.
  The Second Touch, DID affect it.
  The world of Oerth is having a harder time exuding it's own inherent capacity for healing.
  Fewer fountains are bubbling up.
  It is more difficult to bring new fountains up with 9th level magic.

  Yet, for all that, the Oerthblood has not lost it's potency as a force for healing and weal.
  Not yet.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

Could someone give me a brief overview of Athas? I've caught a few things about the Dark Sun world, but more info couldn't hurt.

Edena: A new plan

Step 0: Use divination magic to find out if the following plan will go horribly wrong/aid the goo due to some oversight of mine. If this will help the goo, I won't do it.

Step 1: Take a Pheonix. Have him go into his death throes. As a Good being, he does not die, but is reduced to ashes and smoke.

Step 2: Greet the newly born Pheonix that rises out of the ashes of the first one, complete with all the abilities and memories of the first.

Step 3: Use healing magic to reform the first Pheonix, leaving you with 2 Pheonixes.

Step 4: Repeat.

Step 5: Set large horde of Pheonixes towards healing the damage done to Oerth. Each one is capable of casting quite a few healing/resurrection spells every day.

Would it work?

Also, could you elaborate as to how the goo is escaping Luna?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

The Veiled Alliance views all this talk of Gods with skepticism.
  They see Iuz is powerful, and the God Emperor is powerful.
  But they seem rather quite reluctant to kneel and pray to them.

  The Dragon-Kings send a message back, via psionic sending, to Oerth:

  TERMS OF YOUR SURRENDER:

  All Powers of Oerth will surrender unconditionally to the Dragon-Kings.
  All people of Oerth become the property of the Dragon-Kings.
  All property on Oerth becomes the property of the Dragon-Kings.
  All magic on Oerth becomes the property of the Dragon-Kings.
  All psionic artifacts become the property of the Dragon-Kings.

  PENALTY FOR FAILURE TO COMPLY:

  Death by Sphere of Annihilation.

  THE CHOICE, IS YOURS.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

It won't work, Uvenelei.  My regrets.

  The Red Goo is not escaping Luna.
  It is merely eating it's way through the thick layer of Sunstare that Anabstercorian sealed the entire surface of the planet with.

  What lies trapped under that layer of Sunstare, the millions of people of Luna, will also escape, eventually.

  And then they will have a reckoning with everyone.
  They are not very happy their world was destroyed, and they were buried alive.

  Don't even think of trying to talk to them, bring them to the peace table, or whatever.
  Any emissaries sent - even the Angels - would be attacked on sight.


----------



## Uvenelei (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *It won't work, Uvenelei.  My regrets.
> *




Nuts. Didn't expect a different answer anyways.

How long until the Substare is eaten through?

And is my reinforcement of Anab's shell around Luna helping any?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, how much time has passed from the end of last battle, because this turn lasts a year, AM I  able to rebuild my nuclear arsenal? Do I have a pl increase for my entire nation merging with Red Goo, do my NPC`s also grew in power?

Edena, in the territory I conquered on Athas, I do the same Red Army intended to do on Oerth, ENTIRE population becomes a part of my Red Army, and everything else, even animals and landscape. If 3 million Red Warriors are worth 100 000 pl, than I should be pretty powerful, especially that Athasians are NOT prepared to battle Red Scourge, I don`t think that their mostly ground forces can cope with great numbers of Red Goo catapults firing at them, can they Edena?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Veiled Alliance views all this talk of Gods with skepticism.
> They see Iuz is powerful, and the God Emperor is powerful.
> But they seem rather quite reluctant to kneel and pray to them.
> *




_Iuz is willing to free them from the yoke of the Tyranny of the Sorcerer Kings... and bring them to academic and magical freedom... to his Hidden Retreat if they are willing to accept...

"I seek only to learn... you are powerful... perhaps we can learn from each other... set aside the deific overtones... and let us learn as brothers... sisters... as equals..."_


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Apr 9, 2002)

Response to Siobhan:

-Silly girl, I AM part of Red Scourge now, and I embrace it! Than he smiles and gives a passionate kiss to Siobhan:

-Come, I will teach you the meaning of word pleasure!


----------



## The Forsaken One (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, what are the Psions on Athas? Are they unified in a league or something? If so I'll contact them with 1 offer, escape if necissary to me. 


Btw I do have 10th now right? Then I'll start on some toys and mythals and get them over to you.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *The Veiled Alliance views all this talk of Gods with skepticism.
> They see Iuz is powerful, and the God Emperor is powerful.
> But they seem rather quite reluctant to kneel and pray to them.
> 
> ...




Dear Dragon-Kings,

Get stuffed.

Sincerest regards, 
Siobhan Silirevnur, 
Glittering White Flame of Titania
Emissary of the Seelie


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Response to Siobhan:
> 
> -Silly girl, I AM part of Red Scourge now, and I embrace it! Than he smiles and gives a passionate kiss to Siobhan:
> 
> -Come, I will teach you the meaning of word pleasure! *




Siobhan does manage a laugh then a shake of her head, while smiling "Ah..thanks forthe offer,but I've been getting all I can handle there.  And you know, sir.  You never did really answer the question.  Is being part of the REd Goo all you really want? I'd thought you more ambitious.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*WHAT CAN YOU DO WITH 11TH LEVEL MAGIC?  SOME ANSWERS.*

First of all, forget what you can do with 11th level magic, during a Turn.
  I mean, FORGET IT.

  Don't think in terms of Turns.

  Think rather ... in terms of POSTS.

  Think in terms of what you can do, in a single POST, with 11th level magic.

  That is to say, these represent the limits of what you may post you are doing with 11th level magic - in one, single post.

  Each and every post you place on the boards, allows you to do everything listed, up to the limits given.

  Each and every post, you can do ALL of the things listed below.

  OFFENSE:

  You may attempt to destroy an area of Oerth the size of Furyondy.
  You pick the kind of attack - use your imagination concerning the attack form, what it does, and why it works.

  The Rain of Colorless Fire and the Invoked Devastation are examples of this kind of attack.

  You may throw a Catastrophe on an entire enemy Power - all his countries are subject to major destruction (but not total destruction, as per above.)
  You pick the attack form, be it storms of acid, great lightning bolts raking across the land, enormous explosions, etc.

  You may create a Sphere of Annihilation the size of a city.
  You may create it anywhere you want.
  It will begin sucking away all matter around it like a vaccuum cleaner, until everything within 100 miles of it is eliminated (it will destroy the atmosphere of the planet if cast on the surface.)

  You may conjure very large amounts of fusing matter from the sun.
  Enough for an explosion of one hundred million megatons (the same size as the IRL explosion that killed the dinosaurs.)

  You may take any spell of 9th level or less, and cast it within infinite range.
  You want to hit Toril with Meteor Swarm?  You can stand on the surface of Oerth and do just that.
  You can strike with EXACT precision - the 11th level magic allows you to see the target perfectly.

  You may locate anyone anywhere. 
  It does not matter where they are, be it in a Pocket Dimension, another Plane, the deepest infinity of the Astral or Ethereal Plane.
  Even those shielded by 11th level magic cannot hide from you.
  Those in Temporal Stasis, Time Stop, who are dead, or in other extraordinary circumstances can still be located.
  If a being is lacking a soul, you can locate the soul (a lich's phylactery can be easily found, and if you see a Clone of someone, you can trace the original.)
  If the soul is in the Upper Planes, you probably won't be able to strike at it, but you will know where it is.

  You can kill an enemy host in one particular place.  
  You can kill a particular person or being.
  Permanently.  
  There is NO returning, by ANY means, EVER, from this death.
  (The above does not apply to PCs.  They are killed, but can return with 11th level magic.  The above does apply to NPCs.)

  You may throw an illusion around an entire country, and completely alter reality within that area in one way of your choosing (gravity can be reversed, metal can be made to flow, liquid can be made to freeze, oxygen can be made into a deadly poison, the air can be turned into solid rock, all carbon can be removed from the area, etc.)

  If you are illithid, you can call the Elder Ones (PL 100,000.)

  If you are evil, you can call the devils or demons (PL 100,000.)

  If you are neutral, you can call the Modrons or Slaadi (PL 100,000.)

  If you are good, you can call the Celestials, Guardinals, or Eladrin (PL 100,000.)

  (You can only do the above 10 times per Turn.)

  You can tear an ocean from it's bottom, and throw it up onto the land (tsunami 3 miles high.)

  You can blast apart a mountain range the size of the Yatils.

  You can cause an area of land the size of Furyondy to sink, allowing the ocean to rush in and flood it forever.

  DEFENSE:

  You may attempt to stop ANY of the attacks above.
  You may attempt to protect an allied Power from any of the attacks above.
  You may attempt to protect any Power from any of the attacks above.

  I stress the attempt.  If you spread your defenses out too widely, and the attack is concentrated enough, it will get through.

  You can stop any nuclear or antimatter attack.
  You can nullify nuclear fusion in your Power, rendering your nuclear weapons and antimatter weapons, and any incoming weapons, permanently inert.
  You can prevent the transportation of material from the heart of the sun to your land.
  You can halt Groundpounders in their tracks, and you know automatically when one is about to be fired.

  You can give all of your people the full benefits of Lifeproof.
  You can give all of your people a 40 in all of their stats.
  You can give all of your people the ability to survive in any environment.
  You can give all of your people innate spell-like abilities of 9th level or less.
  You can change all of your people into another race or type of being of your choice - anything short of a demigod, singular dragon type, demon lord, devil prince, Angel, or the like, and they gain all of the abilities and powers of these creatures, in addition to their own.

  You may raise an entire army of yours from the dead (up to 100 PL per post.)
  This works automatically unless they were killed by 11th level magic.

  You may raise 100 PL of dead from the graveyards of Oerth, per post.
  No limit.  People have been dying for thousands of years on Oerth.  There are plenty of dead to raise.

  MISCELLANEOUS:  

  You can know instantly where everyone else, and what everyone is doing.  You are, in effect, omniscient like Mina.
  Other players MUST reveal to you their plans (any e-mails sent to me, get put on the board at once.)

  You can know what enemy PCs are thinking, unless they are defended by 11th level magic, either from themselves or a friend.
  If they do not willingly state their thoughts on the board, I will do it for them - guessing as well as I can what they are thinking.

  You can safely use any artifacts.
  You can safely destroy any artifacts.
  You may attempt to create artifacts that produce 12th level effects.  This is dangerous.

  CONCLUSION: 

  You may do other things of equal power to this.
  Your imagination, and almost the sky, is the limit.

  Although you cannot prevent other Powers with 11th level magic from knowing what you are doing, you MAY still do those things, and use 11th level magic to protect yourself while doing them.

  Remember, you can do any or all of the things mentioned above, EVERY POST, not per Turn.
  Considering each Turn has at least 400 Posts, that means you can do quite a lot.

  COMMENT:

  Why did I just write what I did?
  Consider this, folks:

  There are only two published 11th level spells.
  One of them is Mavin's Worldweave.  A single caster, using it once per day, could convert the climate over an area of 200 square miles from arctic to equatorial in only 5 days.

  Another spell is Proctiv's Breach Crystal Sphere.
  As you know, there is no known way to alter Crystal Spheres at all - even a sun going nova will not affect the Crystal Sphere it is in.
  Yet, Proctiv's Breach Crystal Sphere will open a hole in one, or close that hole.

  In other words, 11th level magic transcends all the rules of the game.
  With 11th level magic, a single spellcaster can set himself or herself up as God.

  But we are not talking about a single spellcaster.

  If your Power obtains 11th level magic, it is assumed that THOUSANDS of your mages are high enough in level to cast 11th level magic.

  If one mage, working with 11th level magic, can set himself or herself up as God, then what can thousands of them working in concert do?!

  Thus, the obviously ridiculous article above.

  I have no choice ... I MUST allow those Powers with 11th level magic omniscience, the power to destroy whole countries with a single post, the power to strike infinite distances, the power to do almost anything.

  The ONLY check on this Power, this incredible magical power, is you.

  For, on Turn 7, the following people will gain 11th level magic:

  Alzem (effectively on his own side.)
  Anabstercorian (effectively on his own side.)
  Black Omega (Alliance of Oerth.)
  Mr. Draco / Serpenteye (Union of the Worlds.)
  Forrester (effectively on his own side)
  Forsaken One (on his own side)
  Kalanyr (Alliance of Oerth.)
  Mina and her Army. (Union of the Worlds, under my control.)
  Valkys (On his own side, under my control.)
  William (Alliance of Oerth.)

  And perhaps others.

  The only check on the power, is yourselves.  

  There is no check on me at all.
  Except for my own principals.

  - - -

  You can eliminate the Red Goo with 11th level magic, over an area the size of a country, with a single Post.
  Enough posts, and you can eliminate it permanently.

  However, if someone wishes, they can create Red Goo over an area the size of a country, with a single Post.

  There is one thing you CANNOT DO with 11th level magic.

  You CANNOT affect the Mists.  Or stop what the Mists are doing, by casting 11th level spells.

  They ONLY way you can stop the Mists, and the Touches is ... well, you know that very well.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

Additionally...we'll be trying to increase the healing power of the Oerth blood, to enhance it's healing properties and use 10th level magic to slowly create more.  Idealy, look for a way to magically enchance the Oerth blood so it can destroy the red goo acting like antibodies..starting along a vein of the red stuff and following the flow, cleansing as it goes.

And just to be safe, make sure Melkor's not passing along virii, tiny particles of red goo or anything else while the sneaky little bastich was stealing that kiss with Siobhan.

And last, to Kas.
------------------------------------------------------
A magical sending from the Vesve to Kas the Godslayer

"Greetings from Siobhan Silirevnur of the Seelie.  Thanks for your visit, I regretI was not present at that specific time to give an answer.  You asked 'Any bright ideas?'.  I can only say I'm working on that. With divination magic and simple experimentation.  If I happen upon anything that will reverse this mist or the red goo I'll let you know instantly.  Regretfully, beyond that no bright ideas have come to me aside from what we have already been working on.  If you have any suggestions, I'm more than happyto listen.  Until we talk again, farewell."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

I now return you to your regularly scheduled bedlam.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, can a faction with 11th level magic protect its plans from other factions with 11th level magic, so that every email is NOT posted on the boards and such?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena,
[start secret msg]
[COLOR=333333]I'm going to try and find some fountains of Oerthblood with 9th lvl magic. This oerthblood will be used to restore the damage dealt to the area near the Kron Hills. If that is done, The blood will be split up:
-50% of the remaining blood will be used to remove the Red Goo
-25% will be used into armors and the like
-25% is going to be saved up for later uses. 
Also, since my people don't feel like partying, do they react to the finding of Oerthblood, the resurrecting of the forests, the rebirth of the world? If they feel like it again, they'll be rebuilding their homes, removing all signs of the war that has been. 
[/COLOR] 
[/stop secret msg]


----------



## Kalanyr (Apr 9, 2002)

Ok Edena this is purely OOC but there are a few things I want clarified and to clarify:

1) a)So any and all actions of goodwill or good in general will we take strengthen the red goo now because you will think we act out of fear?

1) b) I have a 0% intention of going evil again.

2) The question about the effects of the Goo were completely out of character, Kalanyr the PC could care less but as me, the Player, I would like to know the effects it had on my people. Not all the effects helped you kill people thats why I want to know, not for the killing people affects.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Also, edena, I actually don't know very well how to stop the mists.  Never played ravenloft setting.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Also, edena, I actually don't know very well how to stop the mists.  Never played ravenloft setting. *



Color me clueless on this.  I sent Edena a email, but I won't be able to check it until I get home.  I'm hoping someone has ideas because I'm shooting in the dark


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, can we alter the alignment of intelligent weapons/artifacts with 11th level magic?


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2002)

Night time, on the Sea of Dust, Silver Phase stands without his heavy cloak and looks at the sky.

"This is an empty place but, its good to be able to stand here and think. Maybe with the defeat of this red army we can try to make our secret retreat a permanent home. I've been thinking, everyone did a great job as the rear guard of those who were still in the Hellfurnaces. Maybe we should have a little party or something, things may start looking up soon."

Khelarque stood by him and clouds of dust whipped past them as the wind rippled their clothes. The night sky's stars were soon covered up but by strange clouds, red clouds. They both looked at each other puzzled by this change.

From the direction of the wind came a great tall writhing cloud, it was tinted red and stretched from the ground into the sky. Before they knew it it was upon them, Khelarque coughed and sputtered but Silver just grunted and tensed himself as the strange stuff changed the very way they think.

"We need to get out of here, this stuff is horrible," Khelarque wheezed.

Silver growled low in his throat and his eyes glowed a shade of red.

"My efforts to better myself are not being undone by Acererack as I thought they would, but by what seems to be a mist form of the red goo. I have some ideas of what we must do to survive further in this place, but they are leaving me as my soul darkens as we speak. I will not let my personal undoing get in the way of saving my people, lets go."

Khelarque coughed again but was able to compose himself long enough to teleport them back to their secret retreat.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*Answers to questions*

Mr. Draco

  Edena, can a faction with 11th level magic protect its plans from other factions with 11th level magic, so that every email is NOT posted on the boards and such?

  ANSWER:  I will allow a 65 percent chance that you can.  I roll the dice to determine if your effort to hide your plans was successful.  
  If it was, I post nothing.
  If is was not, I post your entire e-mail.

  It works the other way around - if your foes don't make their rolls, I start posting stuff from the Lurker's Forum on these boards for your reading pleasure.

  It also works for ME.  That is, I must tell you what Mina and MY factions plan to do, if I fail my rolls (and I will roll honestly, too.)

  Powers without 11th level magic, have NO protection against this scrying, UNLESS a Power with 11th level magic attempts to protect them.
  In which case, the 65 percent chance rule applies.           

  If they are not protected, then I post all of their e-mails and all of their posts I can find to these boards.

  - - -

   Venus

  Edena, 
  [start secret msg] 

  You find the Oerthblood, Venus.
  And, it makes the air breathable again, immediately.
  And, you begin the slow process of restoring the Kron Hills.
  But even with the Oerthblood, it will take several months to restore the vegetation, and several years to undo the geological damage (without the Oerthblood, it would take centuries or perhaps millennia, if it could even happen at all, to restore the vegetation.  The geological damage could never be undone.)

  A silver glow is seen over the Kron Hills, as the Emerald Order works to undo the damage.

  It is reasonable to assume, based on other posts and intentions, that the same silver glows appear over many parts of the world of Oerth.

  Where the Oerthblood is being used, the Red Goo fades away.
  The veins coming to the surface retreat, then disappear.
  Lakes of Red Goo turn silver and vanish, when Oerthblood contacts them.

  Ruined, poisoned soil turns black, loamy, fresh, filled with the promise of life.
  Green shoots appear in the soil, the first signs of returning life.
  The sky over the area turns a pleasant sheen of silver, pleasing to look at with the eyes ... and it sheds a warmth down on those below that is altogether different from the hellish heat of the volcanoes.

  Also, the Mists seem to dislike the Oerthblood, and retreat from the areas in which Oerthblood exists.
  Where the silver sheen is, there are no Mists.

  - - -

   Kalanyr

  Ok Edena this is purely OOC but there are a few things I want clarified and to clarify: 

  1) a) So any and all actions of goodwill or good in general will we take strengthen the red goo now because you will think we act out of fear?

  ANSWER:  No, Kalanyr, but I can see (as could Alyx and many others) when desperation has set in.  I would have been desperate, in your situation ... heck, ANYONE would have been desperate, in your situation.
  But take a look above, at what Venus is doing.
  THAT will weaken the Red Goo.
  THAT will weaken the Mists.
  And as for genuine acts of goodwill and genuine attempts at peace - well, I know you are making these, Kalanyr, but unfortunately they are not (I think you know who they are.)
  As I write this, they have provoked a new war with Athas.

  Don't be so hard on yourself, Kalanyr.
  You are not to blame for the current situation.
  You did your best to prevent the current situation - had others stood with you, Oerth would still be a blue-green world, and not a teutonic hell.
  Why do you think I allowed Kalanyr divine ascension?  He EARNED it! 

  1) b) I have a 0% intention of going evil again. 

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)  That is your choice.  There is evil aplenty and to spare in this IR.

  2) The question about the effects of the Goo were completely out of character, Kalanyr the PC could care less but as me, the Player, I would like to know the effects it had on my people. Not all the effects helped you kill people thats why I want to know, not for the killing people affects.

  ANSWER:  The Second Touch (which the Red Goo caused, by calling the Mists) did not change the physical appearance of the drow at all.
  But those drow who were good aligned, gained the Lifeproof ability.
  Those who were neutral, the regeneration and inability to age.
  This applies to all your people, even those in the Pocket Dimensions.
  Nobody in the IR escaped the Second Touch.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Also, edena, I actually don't know very well how to stop the mists. Never played ravenloft setting.

  ANSWER:  

  You may be playing in the Ravenloft Setting, all too shortly.

  You wish to stop the Mists?

  Ok, then consider what brought the Mists.

  The Red Goo.

  Now, the Red Goo has been around since Turn 3, and nobody has destroyed it.  Some Powers, even now, continue to use it.
  I have repeatedly stated how to destroy the Red Goo.  
  During Turns 3 and 4, and the first part of 5, when it was weaker, a Power with 10th level magic could have effaced it from the planet completely, outside of the Blood Waste, in a single Turn.
  Now that it is strong, you need 11th level magic to do that ... but you will HAVE 11th level magic, and you will thus be able to eliminate the Red Goo on Turn 7.

  Unless someone else continues to create it - Lord Melkor just created a brand new Red Army, although nobody knows this IC yet.

  If you destroy the Red Goo, the Mists will stop being called by it, and they may just go away by themselves.

  However, if people continue with things like:  I sterilize the entire world of Luna, and I don't care if it kills millions of people there, then the Mists will NOT go away.
  They will get thicker, and stronger.
  They feed on evil acts, and massacring millions of defenseless people is an evil act.

  Now, you will accuse me of punishing all the evil players.
  But you are terribly, terribly, wrong.

  What is happening is you have awoken a very powerful, and very evil, thing called the Dark Powers, and you are under attack by these Dark Powers - the Mists are the manifestation of that attack.
  You can beat off this attack, just as you have beaten off all the attacks I, the DM, have sent at you.
  It is just that defeating THIS opponent is a little more difficult.  It requires different tactics.

  - - -                                 

   Black Omega

  Color me clueless on this. I sent Edena a email, but I won't be able to check it until I get home. I'm hoping someone has ideas because I'm shooting in the dark

  ANSWER:  I am getting old.  Ravenloft is a very familiar setting to me, but nobody here knows of it.  How times have changed ... (sighs)

  Ravenloft, is a demiplane.
  Physically, it appears as a series of countries, worlds, Crystal Spheres, just as if it were another part of the Prime Material Plane.

  It isn't a part of the Prime Material Plane, though ... it is evil.

  This evil is referred to as the Dark Powers, and they control the Mists, which reach out and pull parts of the Prime Material Plane (such as they are attempting to do with all of Greyspace) into Ravenloft.
  Nobody knows what the Dark Powers look like, or exactly where they are, but all know they are totally evil.
  The Dark Powers are the real rulers of Ravenloft, but the actual worlds and countries within Ravenloft are ruled by Darklords.

  Darklords are people who were once great lords in the Prime Material Plane, until they were pulled into Ravenloft, and all six Touches were delivered to them.
  They hold absolute power in the country they rule.
  The people in those countries, exist to serve to Darklord, and they live or die at the Darklord's word.
  All of the Darklords are evil;  there are no cases of a neutral or good Darklord.

  Ravenloft looks much like the normal world, but it is evil - detect evil spells will not work, because of the prevalent evil.
  Monsters and horrors exist in Ravenloft far more abundently than they do elsewhere.
  Undead (who are NOT under Acererak's control) are common in Ravenloft.

  Most of the ordinary people of Ravenloft are extremely unfriendly and paranoid, justifiably, and they are especially distrustful of demihumans.

  Magic doesn't work quite the same in Ravenloft - spells that destroy, kill, create undead, or involve necromancy work all too well (and sometimes the caster loses control of the spell), and spells that bring health, happiness, and weal are weakened.
  It is not possible to destroy undead by turning in Ravenloft, and all turning attempts are weakened.

  The Dark Powers reward particularly ghastly evil actions (NOT ordinary evil actions, including most of the fighting that has been going on in Greyspace) by something called Touches.
  Each Touch confers new powers, and new problems, to the person.
  Every consecutive Touch deepens the curse upon the person who continues to commit truly awful atrocities, until with the sixth Touch, that person becomes a Darklord, and Ravenloft grows, expanding to form a new Domain for the person in question.

  Ravenloft is a trap.
  A trap of awesome proportions.
  It is easy to get into Ravenloft - something as simple as the 4th level teleport spell will do, to get you there.

  It is not possible to leave Ravenloft.
  9th level magic, will not work.
  10th level magic, will not work.
  11th level magic, will not work.
  Avatars cannot escape.
  Intermediate Gods, cannot escape.
  The Greater Gods, can escape, but can take nothing with them.

  Dying in Ravenloft can allow escape, if it is a natural death.
  Natural death is rare in Ravenloft - all too often, death is at the hands of an undead or similar creature, and the person killed then joins their ranks, even more tightly imprisoned.
  Suicide will not get you out of Ravenloft - you automatically become an undead.

  If you die a natural death in Ravenloft, your soul escapes.
  If a resurrection is thrown on the body, the soul returns to the body ... in Ravenloft.
  If a resurrection from outside Ravenloft is thrown, it has no effect.
  A Wish thrown inside Ravenloft will be answered by the Darklords, who have no power to transport anyone out of Ravenloft, but who DO have the desire to enslave to their will any interloping wish-casting spellcasters.
  A Wish thrown outside Ravenloft, will not return someone in Ravenloft, but it might well mean the Wisher writes his own one-way ticket into the Demiplane of Dread.

  There are two ways out of Ravenloft, that are exceptions.
  Sometimes, Astral Gates appear that lead out.  They are rare, do not last long, and more often than not are cheats and deathtraps that lead nowhere.
  And sometimes, Ravenloft has what is called a Conjunction with the Prime Material Plane, and the Mists part, and the border is opened.
  For that brief time, exit from Ravenloft is easy.

  Conjunctions occur once every few decades, and last a few minutes when they occur.
  Since the last Conjunction occurred only 50 years ago, I wouldn't count on the next one occuring anytime soon.

  Now, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and Realmspace are still within the Prime Material Plane.

  They will remain in the Prime Material Plane until the Sixth Touch.
  Once the Sixth Touch occurs, all three Crystal Spheres become a part of Ravenloft.
  Once that happens, it is forever.  It can never be reversed.

  At any time from the Fifth Touch back, the process can be reversed.

  The Dark Powers, who are attempting to pull the three Crystal Spheres in, are attracted to massacres, atrocities, great cruelty, and the like.
  The Red Goo, however, is the biggest thing drawing their attention.

  Now, it seems to me that you have a choice:

  You can embrace Evil.  If you do, Greyspace may well end up in Ravenloft.  
  However, evil can be fun rping, and Ravenloft won't change that!
  The IR will continue ... it will just continue in Ravenloft.

  You can refrain from atrocities, and get rid of the Red Goo.
  This will halt the advance of the Mists, and you can continue your war in peace.

  You can decide I'm punishing you for playing evil PCs and NPCs, which is not true, become angry, decide to imitate being good aligned, and totally ruin the IR.
  This will not stop the Mists, but it will stop the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

Edena, can we alter the alignment of intelligent weapons/artifacts with 11th level magic?

  ANSWER:  Yes. Including artifacts.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*TO TOKIWONG*

The Dragon-Kings of Athas send an emissary to Iuz.

  They offer an alliance with Iuz.
  They ask in return for all the magical secrets of Oerth (that is, they will begin immediate and all out research on 11th level magic in Greyspace, and have it by Turn 7, if you agree to this alliance.)

  They offer to combine their forces with yours, if you will show them your Secret Retreat.

  They state they are going to war against all of Oerth, but they will be content to allow you to be governor of Oerth when they are finished.
  You will answer to them, but you will be governor, and as long as you keep the riff-raff in line, they will leave you to your own devises.

  But ...

  First, they want the Shade assault stopped.  They know you have some sort of alliance with Melkor - they ask you to tell him to stop.
  Stop the Shade, or the deal is off.

  What do you say to their offer?


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks for all the answers, and one more question:

How did Kas' ongoing tour of the school system (and all the sincere joy brought about there by seeing one worshiped as a god in person, handing out trophies, and congratuating students) affect the red-goo/mists, if at all.  Also, the Union of Oerth, if not previously stated, has a Oerthblood rating of 5.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

We know about the "pain" incurred by evil characters using the Oerthblood, but we will endure it while it is necessary.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

Mr. Draco, it helps.  A little.

  Let me draw an analogy:

  Imagine a city has just been levelled by a hydrogem bomb.

  You are a cleric with True Resurrection spells, and a host of clerics and earth elementals is at your command.

  It will take a fair amount of time to restore the city and it's people.
  It is not something done quickly or easily.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Apr 9, 2002)

ahh, gotcha...

thanks!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*More answers to questions*

Uvenelei

  Nuts. Didn't expect a different answer anyways. 
  How long until the Substare is eaten through? 

  ANSWER:  It's being eaten through now, Uvenelei.

  And is my reinforcement of Anab's shell around Luna helping any?

  ANSWER:  Yes, but it is still being eaten through.  The people of Luna, however, are still buried alive - and will remain that way until the Red Goo (of all things) releases them, which will be shortly.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, how much time has passed from the end of last battle, because this turn lasts a year, AM I able to rebuild my nuclear arsenal? 

  ANSWER:  No.

  Do I have a pl increase for my entire nation merging with Red Goo, do my NPC`s also grew in power? 

  ANSWER:  No, and no.  Not until Turn 7, when the effect of the merging will greatly increase your PL.

  Edena, in the territory I conquered on Athas, I do the same Red Army intended to do on Oerth, ENTIRE population becomes a part of my Red Army, and everything else, even animals and landscape. If 3 million Red Warriors are worth 100 000 pl, than I should be pretty powerful, especially that Athasians are NOT prepared to battle Red Scourge, I don`t think that their mostly ground forces can cope with great numbers of Red Goo catapults firing at them, can they Edena?

  ANSWER:  Excellent tactic, Melkor.  The Athans are completely unprepared for it.
  However, the Athans just offered to ally with Iuz, if Iuz would negotiate (with you) a halt to your attack on them.
  Thus, you could gain the Athans as de-facto allies or ... you can continue your war on them.

  Either way, the Veiled Alliance is remaining neutral.
  They absorb the knowledge of the Red Goo, how to counter it, everything they can learn.
  Then they quietly slip away, out of the picture.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Iuz is willing to free them from the yoke of the Tyranny of the Sorcerer Kings... and bring them to academic and magical freedom... to his Hidden Retreat if they are willing to accept... 

  "I seek only to learn... you are powerful... perhaps we can learn from each other... set aside the deific overtones... and let us learn as brothers... sisters... as equals..."

  ANSWER:  They have offered to ally with Iuz, Tokiwong.  Please see my post To Tokiwong above, on this page.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Response to Siobhan: 

  -Silly girl, I AM part of Red Scourge now, and I embrace it! Than he smiles and gives a passionate kiss to Siobhan: 
  -Come, I will teach you the meaning of word pleasure!

  ANSWER:  (chuckles)  You mean, the eldest daughter of Queen Amlaruil no longer satisfies Melkor's needs?  
  Melkor, please e-mail Black Omega, and have Melkor tell Siobhan IC what Melkor's needs are ...

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Edena, what are the Psions on Athas? Are they unified in a league or something? If so I'll contact them with 1 offer, escape if necissary to me. 

  ANSWER:  The Psions of Athas communicate with you.  They ask for your aid against the insane madmen who are invading their world.
  They state they'll share all their psionic secrets with you, if only you will stop the Shade and their blossoming Red Army.

  Btw I do have 10th now right? 

  ANSWER:  No.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Dear Dragon-Kings, 

  Get stuffed. 

  Sincerest regards, 
  Siobhan Silirevnur, 
  Glittering White Flame of Titania 
  Emissary of the Seelie

  ANSWER:  Tokiwong, if you read this - the Dragon-Kings, if you accept their terms of alliance, state they are going demolish the Coalition of Light and Shadow first.

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Siobhan does manage a laugh then a shake of her head, while smiling "Ah..thanks for the offer, but I've been getting all I can handle there. And you know, sir. You never did really answer the question. Is being part of the REd Goo all you really want? I'd thought you more ambitious.

  ANSWER:  Hell hath no fury like a woman scorned.  That is the old saying.  In Charlie Brown, Linus stated that was nothing compared to a girl cheated out of trick-or-treating.  
  But can either of them compared with a Melkor, scorned?  I'm betting, not.


----------



## Black Omega (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks for the information on Ravenloft, Edena.  I've read Knight of the Black Rose, but that's been about it for Ravenloft, I'm afraid.  

It's nice to know the Oerthblood can reverse the effects and heal the land some. It's a small thing, and limited but worth pursuing.  we'll do so for as much of Vesve Forest as we can.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*THE GIFT OF THE ANGELS*

A gentle glow covers the clouds over the ruined swamp that was the Kevellond League.
  A white glow, the glow of Angels.

  It touches all the people of the Kevellond League, who are in hiding.
  It touches, and it brings warmth, comfort, relief ... and insight.

  Hazen was a good teacher.  He has taught the people of the Kevellond League that the committing of great deeds, heroic acts, makes one even more capable of committing those great deed and heroic acts.
  Good, begets good.
  Those who give, receive.
  Those who are altrustic, are rewarded.

  What Hazen taught, the people of the Kevellond League believe.
  They believe.
  They do not say:  heroes are fools, and altruism is stupidity, and giving gets you a knife in the back.
  They believe.
  Even though their lands are destroyed and they face annihilation, they believe.

  Hazen has been there for them since the start of the IR.
  Hazen has never changed his principals, never bowed to evil or expediency, and has stood at the forefront of the battle from the beginning.

  His people, believe.

  Because they believe, the Angels only have to show them what capacity lies in their own hearts.

  The people of the Kevellond League, see their capacity for good things, for healing, giving, altruism, for the giving of health and happiness and life to others.

  In the same way, the people of the Emerald Order, who believe as well, are bathed in light.
  And the Angels open their hearts to the perception of their minds, and they see therein their capacity.  Their capacity for good things.

  Once the people see that, and once they truly believe it ... which most of them do, because of leaders like Hazen, the Angels can do, what they then do.

  The Angels, all remaining 20,000 PL of them, put their power together, and they make a Wish.

  Their Wish, is granted.

  Reality changes.

  Magic now works the same, in Realmspace, Greyspace, Krynnspace, and in the Crystal Sphere of the Dark Sun setting.
  If one power knows 11th level magic there, they know it here.
  If one power knows 11th level magic here, they know it there.

  At the same time, all the Kevellond League and all of the Emerald Order gain the use of 11th level magic.

  Venus and William will be able to fully use 11th level magic on Turn 7.

  Then the Angels divide.
  3,000 PL of them go and stand with the Emerald Order, as military allies.
  Thus, Venus gains 3,000 PL.
  17,000 PL of them go and stand with the Kevellond League, as military allies.
  Thus, William gains 17,000 PL.

  And with that, Turn 6 ends.

  I am ending it prematurely, after only about one month has passed In Character.
  The Calendar flips, and a new year begins, In Character.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Apr 9, 2002)

*TURN SIX IS OVER*

TURN 6 IS ENDED.

  NO ACTION POSTS ARE ALLOWED PAST THIS POINT.
  NO FIGHTING IS ALLOWED PAST THIS POINT.

  IR INTERLUDE, TURN 6 - TURN 7, BEGINS NOW.


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: THE GIFT OF THE ANGELS*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Venus and William will be able to fully use 11th level magic on Turn 7.
> 
> ...




Well, that's just great.  Congratulations, William and Venus and everyone else who got 11th level magics for free.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (Apr 9, 2002)

Facts:

I have started with less than 80 PL.
Venus started with more than 300 PL.

I did 2 turns nothing but Civilization Advancement. I now have 649 PL. Next turn I will have about 1300 PL.
Venus never put 90% of his PL in Civilization Advance, yet, Venus gains 3000 PL.

Next turn I will have 10th level magic, because I spent 410 PL this turn.
Venus did not spend 410 to 500 PL this turn, yet, Venus gains 11th level magic.

Now, Serpenteye, imagine how I feel...


----------



## Creamsteak (Apr 9, 2002)

I started with 60 something and so did Sollir, and I think we are just now starting to shape up...

Of course, it is a pain to have to deal with the degree of every 10,000 or 100,000 or 490,000,000,000 PL force. And when we do defeat them it seems innate, like it was already planned out that we would win. Maybe I don't want to win


----------



## Serpenteye (Apr 9, 2002)

It all seems so incredibly random. I suppose that the unpredictability of the freebies add a certain level of excitement to the game but it also marginalizes everyone else. The solution is to give everyone freebies, but that would completely invalidate the plans and actions of the players and reduce the game to begging the DM for treats. 
 Edena can hardly undo the previous gifts he has bestowed on certain factions and if he stops his current policy their advantages will give them victory (or at least victory against other players, since new 100000 PL threats can always be found or invented). 

Edena, I'm sorry if my whining offends you, despite the excesses of turn 6 I still enjoy this game and respect you as much as I ever did. Your skill at DMing is unsurpassed by anyone I have ever played with, or read about on the boards.


----------

